# 3D-Echolote



## Fliegenfänger (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich hatte mir in den 90er Jahren ein Lowrance X70A-3D gekauft. Seit 2002 beschlägt dieses Teil von innen, so daß bei Temperaturschwankungen kaum noch etwas von der Anzeige zu erkennen ist. Dieses Gerät repariert mir keiner mehr, ich hatte an dieser Stelle schon einmal darüber geschrieben. Vor meinem nächsten Norwegen-Urlaub Ende Mai will ich mir ein neues Gerät kaufen. Beim Durchsuchen verschiedener Kataloge u. Internetseiten konnte ich keinerlei 3D-Geräte mehr finden. Meine Frage: Gibt es keine 3D-Geräte mehr oder habe ich an den falschen Stellen gesucht? Ich fand die 3D-Funktion gerade bei der Suche nach Unterwasserbegen sehr praktisch, auch wenn es sonst mehr Spielerei war. Schreibt mal falls Ihr irgendein aktuelles Gerät kennt.  

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D-Echolote*

hallo fliegenfänger,

wegen des beschlags habe ich etwas weiter unten einen thread eröffnet. vielleicht hilft dir das etwas.
die 3d funktion ist wohl ausgestorben, da sie technisch nicht wirklich vorhanden war. es war mehr kino als ergebnis, was die dinger angezeigt haben. daher will sie niemand mehr haben.


----------



## Fliegenfänger (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D-Echolote*

Hallo Dolfin,

ich habe gesucht aber das Thema mit dem Beschlagen nicht gefunden. Könntest Du mal den Link angeben? Oder ungefähr das Datum?

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## dtnorway (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D-Echolote*

Hallo Fliegenfänger!

Dolfin meint glaube ich den hier:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=65512

Gruß dtnorway|wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3D-Echolote*

wenn du das forum aufrufst, steht er gleich unter diesem thread


----------



## Albrecht (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3D-Echolote*

Ein ziemlich lässiges Gerät mit 3D Bild : http://www.humminbird.com/products.asp?ID=512

TL,
Albrecht


----------



## Der_Glücklose (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3D-Echolote*

Hi #h 

von Humminbird gibt es aktuell auch noch das Matrix 47 mit 3D-Sonar - bis 75 m Tiefe, 2D bis 330 m Tiefe. 

Kostenpunkt laut Hersteller 799€


----------



## bubumann (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3D-Echolote*

@Fliegenfänger,

Das Humminbird Matrix 47x 3D,gibts für 679 Euro bei der Fa.Pieper.(http://www.bootdepot.de/pieper-freizeit.htm)

Gruß
bubumann


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3D-Echolote*

Wollt ihr Meßergebnisse oder Kintopp?
Fischt doch kaum jemand mit diesen Produkten - warum wohl?


----------



## Albrecht (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3D-Echolote*

Wie heist's so schön : *"The man who dies with the most toys wins"* #6 

Meine Lebensmaxime


----------

